# The Godfather - The Coppola Restoration



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.thegodfather.com/ There are excellent previews of the special features (the restoration process) and of the films.








Who Hoo!
The Godfather-The Coppola Restoration Is due out on -9/23/08, $84.99 at Best Buy, $79.99, at Circuit City, $61.95 at amazon.com


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info.I imagine this will turn out to be a big seller.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

In his restoration, he did not trim it down to 2 films by chance, did he?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I got the original box set for Chistmas and was dissapointed. It looks like they used prints that had been stomped on, and the audio was horrible.

I have warmed up to III. I wish Duvall hadn't held out for big bucks and been in the film. His presence would have made Sophia's acting irrelevant.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

BB will have it on sale for $69.99 and Fry's for $66.99


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

$60.95 with free shipping at Deep Discount. 

http://www.deepdiscount.com/Godfather--The-Coppola-Restoration---The-Godfather--The-Godfather--Part-II--The-Godfather--Part-III--Blu-ray-Disc--Hi-Def_stcVVproductId47620818VVcatId462356VVviewprod.htm


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

$61.95 with free "Super Saver" shipping at Amazon. 

http://www.amazon.com/Godfather-Coppola-Restoration-Giftset-Blu-ray/dp/B000NTPDSW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1222143654&sr=1-1


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have always wanted to get myself a copy of 'The Godfather' and looks like the time is right!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I bought it this morning. The first this I noticed (GF I)was the title was rock solid in the middle of the screen, where the original box set title moved noticeably. The transfer is very good. The original box set looked like a print that had been in circulation for years. The audio is Dolby truHD


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

I really want to pick this up. 

Hopefully the transfer doesn't disappoint.


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

Mine's being delivered today. I can hardly wait. I will be watching The Godfather this afternoon.

According to reviews that I have read around the web, the transfer is supposed to be excellent.


----------

